# Lexus IS 350 Pearl White VS Opti-Coat



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hi Guys :wave:

This car was done four days ago the owner of this vehicle had his Lexus dealer paint protected with very mediocre results.
He contacted me via email through my website and I made arrangements to inspect his car which thank god was five minutes away from where I live 

I don't always get these jobs close to my home and when I do :thumb:
Anyway, the paint was in very good condition for a car that was two months old ,as usual Lexus quality build in every sense especially the paint which was flawless except for a couple of blemishes .

Detailing clay was spotless compared to a lot of cars that I detail 









Paint readings were taken averaging 150 to 154 microns which on a Japanese car is unheard of except Lexus.










All taped up ready for paint correction 









This is how the boot lid looked before 









And this is how it is now 









After using these products 


















No IPA was used this time , CQuartz Eraser was used instead which was far more effective in removing polishing oils in the case of the Xpert Polishes none were present , as a precautionary measure I wanted to be 100% sure that these polishes weren't filling and they weren't that's because no fillers or polishing oils are used in Xpert Polishes what you see is what you get .



















The good thing about these polishes very little or no dust whatsoever and that in my books is a plus .

The CQuartz Eraser will substitute IPA from now on brilliant product and all pro detailers should have it in there arsenal of products IMHO .

LSP









These are the results after three days work and Opti-Coat Coating
































































































































































































































































































Thanks for reading my write up and also for taking the time to view this thread !

Best Regards

Mario *


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Mario,great work!
The flex is a DA machine??
i was thinking on getting myself one of those,how is it?,vibration?,noise?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

S U P E R B Work By Super Mario :thumb:

Insane reflections by white what just proves very hard work was done in that car 

Regards 


ps: i have those beers in the fridge for you and jesse


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> S U P E R B Work By Super Mario :thumb:
> 
> Insane reflections by white what just proves very hard work was done in that car
> 
> ...


*I will have to make it for next year my friend :wave:
Look forward to meeting up with you guys !
Thanks for the comments Rui :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

ronwash said:


> Mario,great work!
> The flex is a DA machine??
> i was thinking on getting myself one of those,how is it?,vibration?,noise?


*Thanks Ron,

Yes, the Flex Xc3401 VRG is a DA on Steroids consider it almost like a rotary in performance . Like all DA polishers it does have vibration and noise however they are very balanced .

IMHO an excellent DA Polisher which has forced rotation .

Providing you center the pad you won't have a problem !
Here is a thread and long review I wrote back in 2008 !

Enjoy !
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=67113

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Awesome results on an awesome car Mario!
Loving the reflections on white! Top effort!


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Not much left to say BRILLIANT job you did there Mario! :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Eurogloss said:


> *Thanks Ron,
> 
> Yes, the Flex Xc3401 VRG is a DA on Steroids consider it almost like a rotary in performance . Like all DA polishers it does have vibration and noise however they are very balanced .
> 
> ...


Mario
Thanks a LOT.:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate.


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

White it's not a easy color...

It looks great, congrats


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Brilliant reflections thanks for sharing


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> Awesome results on an awesome car Mario!
> Loving the reflections on white! Top effort!


*Thanks Matt,

Yes, this Pearl White is just a beautiful colour and certain lighting conditions cause it to change colour, photos don't do this job and car justice .

Thanks again for your kind comments and feedback :wave:

Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Faysal said:


> Not much left to say BRILLIANT job you did there Mario! :thumb:


*Thanks Faysal , much appreciated mate :thumb:

Mario:*)


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Great work there mate.


Thanks buddy :thumb::wave:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

matzagrin said:


> White it's not a easy color...
> 
> It looks great, congrats


*Thanks mate , no White is not an easy colour to make it stand out .
Lots of prep work !

Thanks once again for your kind comments and feedback :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> Brilliant reflections thanks for sharing


*Thanks Derek, you are very welcome always happy to share my write ups :thumb::wave:

Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

ronwash said:


> Mario
> Thanks a LOT.:thumb:


*You are very welcome Ron :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work there mate :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great work as usual Mario, what a shine:thumb: Is that the Wurth green masking tape you're using? Been very impressed with it.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Swell.gr said:


> Great work there mate :thumb:


*Thanks Mike ,

Always happy to show my work buddy :wave:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

slrestoration said:


> Great work as usual Mario, what a shine:thumb: Is that the Wurth green masking tape you're using? Been very impressed with it.


*Thanks Nick,

The Pearl White on this Lexus is just amazing :thumb:

No, the green masking tape is from 3M , I haven't used the Wurth one what I do know is that the 3M is also very good ,it does not leave the adhesive residue which other masking tapes leave behind .

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Thanks guys for your kind comments and feedback much appreciated as always :thumb::wave:

Mario*


----------

